# Neuk - First Setup



## Neuk

Thanks to @brotiform for the advice and Vape Cartel for the great service, this is my first setup...

Joyetech Cuboid 150W Mod
Griffin 25mm Top Airflow RTA
Samsung R25 18650 2500mAH Batteries
Cool Master Ultimate DIY Kit V2
I also got the following liquids to start off with amongst some freebies from @brotiform...

E-Liquid Project - Amazon
Mr Hardwicks - Debbie Does Donuts
Vapour Chemistry - PB3
A few random pictures I took with my phone...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Neuk said:


> Thanks to @brotiform for the advice and Vape Cartel for the great service, this is my first setup...
> 
> Joyetech Cuboid 150W Mod
> Griffin 25mm Top Airflow RTA
> Samsung R25 18650 2500mAH Batteries
> Cool Master Ultimate DIY Kit V2
> 
> I also got the following liquids to start off with amongst some freebies from @brotiform...
> 
> E-Liquid Project Amazon
> Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts
> Vapour Chemistry PB3
> 
> A few random pictures I took with my phone...


Nice pictures!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Neuk
Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Hello Mr Catt

Welcome to the vaping side of life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

Nice one @Neuk good looking setup you have there, and way wicked pics


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @Neuk , good to see you this side  glad I could help out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Neuk the first of many enjoy your journey.


----------



## stevie g

They set you up good!


----------



## Caramia

Nice, and love your pics!


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Neuk said:


> Thanks to @brotiform for the advice and Vape Cartel for the great service, this is my first setup...
> 
> Joyetech Cuboid 150W Mod
> Griffin 25mm Top Airflow RTA
> Samsung R25 18650 2500mAH Batteries
> Cool Master Ultimate DIY Kit V2
> 
> I also got the following liquids to start off with amongst some freebies from @brotiform...
> 
> E-Liquid Project Amazon
> Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts
> Vapour Chemistry PB3
> 
> A few random pictures I took with my phone...


Nice mod and cool pics. Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Vape Starter

Congrats Nice pics


----------



## yobbo

+1 for artistic flare with the pics... happy vaping


----------



## Imtiaaz

I love those pics!!!! Welcome @Neuk, hope they bring you many happy vape days.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Starting off with a BANG!


----------



## Neuk

Thanks all for the compliments, I am enjoying vaping, especially being an ex hubbly smoker. I still have a lot to learn though but I am looking forward to it and keen to get my dSLR out to take some proper pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Neuk said:


> Thanks all for the compliments, I am enjoying vaping, especially being an ex hubbly smoker. I still have a lot to learn though but I am looking forward to it and keen to get my dSLR out to take some proper pictures.



And learn you shall , the great thing about this forum is I learn new things everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> And learn you shall , the great thing about this forum is I learn new things everyday



Learning fast is what I am good at, I have this habit of just diving in and seeing what happens. So far I have disassembled the Griffin RTA a few times, re-wicked it once which we both think needs to be redone, I have burnt my throat a few times, spilled liquid on the RTA, the Cuboid, my hands, a table, in a cupboard, etc. and I am sure many more newb things. Live and learn, live and learn...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brotiform

We'll sort you out with a proper dry hit on @OreO 's dripper this weekend , then you will have some additional newb experience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> We'll sort you out with a proper dry hit on @OreO 's dripper this weekend , then you will have some additional newb experience



How about no, sunshine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neuk

Second order placed at Vape Cartel...

UD Vape Bag
Mikes Mega Mixes Mastery Range - Biscuit Dreams
The E-Liquid Project Max - Coffee Cream
Mr Hardwicks - Smackaroon (Raspberry, Apple and Almond Cookie)
Orion - Meteorite
I need to re-wick my Griffin RTA tomorrow night and then I am keen to vape some of these new flavours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Neuk said:


> How about no sunshine



How about a comma , pal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> How about a comma , pal.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Neuk

My Vape Cartel order was delivered just before I left work yesterday afternoon so tonight I will re-wick my RTA and try out some new liquids. I have been watching some YouTube DIY's for wicking Griffin RTA's and I clearly wicked mine wrong leading to the harsh vaping I am experiencing at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Not the harshest thing that's hit your throat!! 

Pics?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> Not the harshest thing that's hit your throat!!
> 
> Pics?



You bell end  I'll take some pictures tonight of everything.


----------



## Zacdaniel

@Neuk now you will be spamming this place full soon...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @Neuk 
Hows it going with the rewicking and the new flavours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Silver said:


> Great stuff @Neuk
> Hows it going with the rewicking and the new flavours?



@Neuk rewicked his Griff this evening with some Cotton Bacon. He looks happy , but that might have been because he was in my presence

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

brotiform said:


> @Neuk rewicked his Griff this evening with some Cotton Bacon. He looks happy , but that might have been because he was in my presence



Ah, thats marvellous @brotiform 
Thanks for the update
Helping a fellow vaper - way to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

@Silver , it's what we do! 

Went through some Propaganda - The Hype last night and this morning some MMM biscuit dreams , going really nicely. 

@Neuk did a great job on his wicking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neuk

Zacdaniel said:


> @Neuk now you will be spamming this place full soon...



Ha Ha  No spamming.



Silver said:


> Great stuff @Neuk
> Hows it going with the rewicking and the new flavours?



@brotiform helped me rewick on Friday evening and it is a lot better than my first go. I tried out some of Mike's Mega Mixes Biscuit Dreams which was great, I love biscuit and cake flavours.



brotiform said:


> @Silver , it's what we do!
> 
> Went through some Propaganda - The Hype last night and this morning some MMM biscuit dreams , going really nicely.
> 
> @Neuk did a great job on his wicking



Thanks bud and thanks for the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk

This was part of Friday evening for me, some whisky, new vaping liquids, the couch and some mindless TV...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Neuk said:


> This was part of Friday evening for me, some whisky, new vaping liquids, the couch and some mindless TV...


Life is good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zacdaniel

@Neuk @brotiform We need to get Blackout going again but now it will be CloudOut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Got @Neuk a Goblin Mini V2 for his birthday , hopefully that will pressure him enough to get his second mod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> Got @Neuk a Goblin Mini V2 for his birthday , hopefully that will pressure him enough to get his second mod



Thanks so much bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk

Arg, my Cuboid and new to me Goblin Mini V2 went walking on Sat night  The Goblin Mini V2 was a gift from @brotiform for my birthday so I am pissed about losing it. I was planning on getting a smaller mod to use on a daily basis and have my Cuboid for the weekends but I'll be replacing the Cuboid first.


----------



## Silver

Neuk said:


> Arg, my Cuboid and new to me Goblin Mini V2 went walking on Sat night  The Goblin Mini V2 was a gift from @brotiform for my birthday so I am pissed about losing it. I was planning on getting a smaller mod to use on a daily basis and have my Cuboid for the weekends but I'll be replacing the Cuboid first.



Sorry to hear that @Neuk ?
What happened that it went walking?
Maybe its walking around somewhere and we can find it 
(hopeful maybe)


----------



## Neuk

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear that @Neuk ?
> What happened that it went walking?
> Maybe its walking around somewhere and we can find it
> (hopeful maybe)



Out on Saturday with friends drinking should explain it all  A few friends were using it and I thought they took it home with them but they hadn't and I only discovered this the next morning.


----------



## brotiform

Neuk said:


> Out on Saturday with friends drinking should explain it all  A few friends were using it and I thought they took it home with them but they hadn't and I only discovered this the next morning.



That is such a bummer dude , I am so so sorry. 

My DNA that was loaned out went walkies with your cuboid


----------



## Imtiaaz

brotiform said:


> That is such a bummer dude , I am so so sorry.
> 
> My DNA that was loaned out went walkies with your cuboid



I feel for you guys,breaks my heart. I'd rather lose an arm than a MOD


----------



## Neuk

Neuk said:


> Arg, my Cuboid and new to me Goblin Mini V2 went walking on Sat night  The Goblin Mini V2 was a gift from @brotiform for my birthday so I am pissed about losing it. I was planning on getting a smaller mod to use on a daily basis and have my Cuboid for the weekends but I'll be replacing the Cuboid first.



Found  It was left in an Uber van, the driver was contacted and a friend picked up my and @brotiform mods and tanks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Neuk said:


> Found  It was left in an Uber van, the driver was contacted and a friend picked up my and @brotiform mods and tanks.



Oh that is just marvellous @Neuk !
Hallelujah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neuk

Silver said:


> Oh that is just marvellous @Neuk !
> Hallelujah!



Yep, great news, now I have my Cuboid, Griffin 25mm RTA and Goblin V2 Mini RTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Neuk said:


> Found  It was left in an Uber van, the driver was contacted and a friend picked up my and @brotiform mods and tanks.



That's amazing news!!!! Thank Goodness...Happy for you bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neuk

Imtiaaz said:


> That's amazing news!!!! Thank Goodness...Happy for you bud.



Thanks Imtiaaz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk

And another thank you to @brotiform for giving me some clapton coils he had and teaching me how to wick my Griffin 25mm RTA. The flavour using the clapton coils and new wicking was just great...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

My pleasure @Neuk 

Like I said , for your first time coiling and wicking on your own you did a superb job. The coils in the pics are all Nic , I simply sat back and gave him a rough idea of what to do 

The flavour was perfect and your wicking is absolutely spot on , not a single dry hit all the way up the wattage range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> My pleasure @Neuk
> 
> Like I said , for your first time coiling and wicking on your own you did a superb job. The coils in the pics are all Nic , I simply sat back and gave him a rough idea of what to do
> 
> The flavour was perfect and your wicking is absolutely spot on , not a single dry hit all the way up the wattage range.



Thanks bud  I am getting there, need more and more practice but enjoying things so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk

And we're back, thanks to Don for getting my mod and tank back to me and thanks to @brotiform for the Goblin Mini V2 he got me for my birthday...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

I only help @Neuk so @Silver gives me my noob friendly medal! LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> I only help @Neuk so @Silver gives me my noob friendly medal! LOL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Neuk

Thanks to @brotiform, this happened on Monday, Asmodus 120W Minikin with my Goblin Mini V2 on top...







And I am teaching myself to make coils using kanthal, so I made these quickly last night...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

Some great looking coils for your first time using your kit bud!! Now you fit them , wick the goblin and take more pics  

#noobfriendly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Oh and next step is building your first fused clapton's made by @OreO into your griffin 25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk

Thanks @brotiform  Yeah, @OreO was giving me shit the other night for it, lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sideshowruki

Hey look, its the two man thread 



Kidding(not), looking great there Nic

Also, remember, the amount of mods and tanks you need are always N+1, where N is the amount you already have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform

sideshowruki said:


> Hey look, its the two man thread
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding(not), looking great there Nic
> 
> Also, remember, the amount of mods and tanks you need are always N+1, where N is the amount you already have.



Superb advice


----------



## Neuk

sideshowruki said:


> Hey look, its the two man thread
> 
> Kidding(not), looking great there Nic
> 
> Also, remember, the amount of mods and tanks you need are always N+1, where N is the amount you already have.



LOL and thanks  Are you an actuary,engineer, scientist or just a geek? I haven't heard n+1 since university days...


----------



## sideshowruki

Neuk said:


> LOL and thanks  Are you an actuary,engineer, scientist or just a geek? I haven't heard n+1 since university days...


I have to apologize for disappointing you, but I am merely a wild spotted Ruan


----------



## Neuk

sideshowruki said:


> I have to apologize for disappointing you, but I am merely a wild spotted Ruan



In that case, geek


----------



## Neuk

I still need to take pictures, but my collection is growing, the n+1 theory is proving highly accurate. I still have my first setup:


Joyetech Cuboid Mod
Griffin 25mm Top Airflow RTA
Samsung R25 18650 2500mAh Batteries

But have added the following since:


Asmodus Minikin 120w
UD Goblin Mini V2 RTA
LG Chocolate Batteries (Freebies from @brotiform)


Wismec Reuleuax RX200S
CoilArt Mage RTA
Samsung R25 18650 2500mAh Batteries


Doge V2 RDA
Nitecore i2 Charger
Gyrfalcon All - 88 Smart Battery Charger

And I have added a lot liquids, some Demon Wire coil, some Kendo Gold cotton, etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Neuk said:


> I still need to take pictures, but my collection is growing, the n+1 theory is proving highly accurate. I still have my first setup:
> 
> 
> Joyetech Cuboid Mod
> Griffin 25mm Top Airflow RTA
> Samsung R25 18650 2500mAh Batteries
> 
> But have added the following since:
> 
> 
> Asmodus Minikin 120w
> UD Goblin Mini V2 RTA
> LG Chocolate Batteries (Freebies from @brotiform)
> 
> 
> Wismec Reuleuax RX200S
> CoilArt Mage RTA
> Samsung R25 18650 2500mAh Batteries
> 
> 
> Doge V2 RDA
> Nitecore i2 Charger
> Gyrfalcon All - 88 Smart Battery Charger
> 
> And I have added a lot liquids, some Demon Wire coil, some Kendo Gold cotton, etc.


beautiful collection you building up! Well done @Neuk !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neuk

My collection is growing again, the n+1 theory is proving highly accurate. I still have my first setup:


Joyetech Cuboid Mod
Griffin 25mm Top Airflow RTA
Samsung R25 18650 2500mAh Batteries

Asmodus Minikin 120w
UD Goblin Mini V2 RTA
LG Chocolate Batteries (Freebies from @brotiform)

Wismec Reuleuax RX200S
CoilArt Mage RTA
Samsung R25 18650 2500mAh Batteries

Moonshot 24mm RTA (Black)
Paddy Vapes Mech Mod (Brass with black delrin center)
Goon RDA with chuff cap (Black)

Doge V2 RDA
Nitecore i2 Charger
Gyrfalcon All - 88 Smart Battery Charger
I added the following this last weekend...


Moonshot 24mm RTA (Black)
Paddy Vapes Mech Mod (Brass with black delrin center)
Goon RDA with chuff cap (Black)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Neuk

My collection is growing again, the n+1 theory is proving highly accurate...


Joyetech Cuboid Mod
Griffin 25mm Top Airflow RTA
Samsung R25 18650 2500mAh Batteries

Asmodus Minikin 120w
UD Goblin Mini V2 RTA
LG Chocolate Batteries (Freebies from @brotiform)

Wismec Reuleaux RX200S
CoilArt Mage RTA
Samsung R25 18650 2500mAh Batteries

Moonshot 24mm RTA (Black)
Paddy Vapes Mech Mod (Brass with black delrin center)
Goon RDA with chuff cap (Black)

Doge V2 RDA
Nitecore i2 Charger
Gyrfalcon All - 88 Smart Battery Charger

Moonshot 24mm RTA (Black)
Paddy Vapes Mech Mod (Brass with black delrin center)
Goon RDA with chuff cap (Black)

And the last bit of kit for a while was added on Saturday...

Wismec Reuleaux DNA200

I now have a mod for all my tanks except the Doge V2 RDA which I plan to run on the Minikin when I am not using the UD Goblin Mini V2 RTA.


----------



## brotiform

You need a noisy cricket for that Doge


----------



## brotiform

Thanks for stealing my DNA and Paddy  #cock


----------



## StompieZA

Hi mr Cat,


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> You need a noisy cricket for that Doge



No.


----------



## brotiform

Neuk said:


> No.



Then give me the doge


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> Thanks for stealing my DNA and Paddy  #cock



The Paddy and Goon were always mine and you let me have the DNA


----------



## Neuk

StompieZA said:


> Hi mr Cat,



Hello Stompie


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> Then give me the doge



No.


----------



## brotiform

Neuk said:


> The Paddy and Goon were always mine and you let me have the DNA



Nope , i retracted that sale before you paid.


----------



## Neuk

brotiform said:


> Nope , i retracted that sale before you paid.



The Paddy and Goon look great on my desk next to my Realeaux DNA 200


----------



## brotiform

Neuk said:


> The Paddy and Goon look great on my desk next to my Realeaux DNA 200



Flippen pikey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arbee

Hi @Neuk & brotiform... Good to see some familiars here. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk

Arbee said:


> Hi @Neuk & brotiform... Good to see some familiars here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi bud

How are you doing? I have moved on from some of the equipment I had, a brief update...

Nitecore i2 Battery Charger
Gyrfalcon All - 88 Smart Battery Charger
Paddy Vapes Mech Mod (Brass with black delrin center)
Goon RDA with chuff cap (Black)
Wismec Reuleaux DNA200
Oumier Wasp Nano (Silver)
Broadside (#0042) (Brass)
Twisted Messes 24mm (Gold)
Mongrel V2 Savage Creations (Aluminium )
Grimm Green/Ohm Boy Recoil RDA (Silver)
A-Mod Vapes Oil Rig (Copper)
Tesla Invader III
Digiflavour Pharoah
Merlin Mini RTA (Black)
CoilArt Mage RTA (Silver)
Doge V2 RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonaDTD

@Neuk @brotiform - Seems we all caught onto the memo of the VWCSA exodus? Welome welcome  Epic photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk

JonaDTD said:


> @Neuk @brotiform - Seems we all caught onto the memo of the VWCSA exodus? Welome welcome  Epic photos!



I am still somewhat active on the VWCSA forum and have been on here for a while but I don't post much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JonaDTD

Neuk said:


> I am still somewhat active on the VWCSA forum and have been on here for a while but I don't post much.



Okay fair - since I flogged the 2.slow I haven't logged in much to be honest.


----------



## kev mac

Neuk said:


> Hi bud
> 
> How are you doing? I have moved on from some of the equipment I had, a brief update...
> 
> Nitecore i2 Battery Charger
> Gyrfalcon All - 88 Smart Battery Charger
> Paddy Vapes Mech Mod (Brass with black delrin center)
> Goon RDA with chuff cap (Black)
> Wismec Reuleaux DNA200
> Oumier Wasp Nano (Silver)
> Broadside (#0042) (Brass)
> Twisted Messes 24mm (Gold)
> Mongrel V2 Savage Creations (Aluminium )
> Grimm Green/Ohm Boy Recoil RDA (Silver)
> A-Mod Vapes Oil Rig (Copper)
> Tesla Invader III
> Digiflavour Pharoah
> Merlin Mini RTA (Black)
> CoilArt Mage RTA (Silver)
> Doge V2 RDA


Watch it,this stuff creeps up on you.You can be in danger of becoming a vape gear addict like yours truly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

